# world's shiniest 2.5!



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

i'm sure many of you have seen my wife's thread in the mkv forum, but figured there was a few who don't spend much time in there. 
the list:
-C2 93oct tune w/ intake and high-flow cat files. 
-Eurojet intake manifold
-Eurojet header
-Eurojet downpipe w/ high-flo cat
-Eurojet fuel rail
-Eurojet catch can
-Eurojet silicone intake piece
-custom 2.5" stainless mandrel bent exhaust w/ 11" magnaflow and Eurojet tips
-K&N filter
-Jcaps
all new pics from this weekends show:
































thanks to passat_98 (bagged CC) for these!
























video:

dynographs:

















_Modified by motocaddy at 8:24 PM 4-27-2010_

_Modified by motocaddy at 8:25 PM 4-27-2010_


_Modified by motocaddy at 8:26 PM 4-27-2010_


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: world's shiniest 2.5! (motocaddy)*

Looks dope. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

very nice man very nice! i just cant be leave you are only running 152lb of tq. that the lowest i seen 
also are you getting a cel with all them parts? or did c2 take care of everything?


_Modified by easy cheese at 9:47 PM 4-27-2010_


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (easy cheese)*


_Quote, originally posted by *easy cheese* »_very nice man very nice! i just cant be leave you are only running 152lb of tq. that the lowest i seen 
also are you getting a cel with all them parts? or did c2 take care of everything?


not sure about the wtq. notice it was low stock also. maybe we'll get it on a another dyno. it feels like it has a ton of torque, so we were suprised too. 
the coil packs went bad, then we made it 150 miles without a CEL. we just got one for the intake and the cat. the cat code was appearing before the mods, so it may be a bad 02.


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (motocaddy)*

Yeah, there's definitely something up with those torque numbers. 150 ft-lb to the wheels is close to stock.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









But the car looks amazing. That EJ setup is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

also, notice the fuel cut after 6200 RPM. i thought C2 was taking their NA 2.5 to 7k?


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: (motocaddy)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for the parts
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for no hood. Looks retarded IMO


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i love the way the engine bay looks. 
for show purposes, they car looks OK, but i think you should put the hood back on..!
and yeah, whats up with those numbers? they look AWFULLY low for a jetta such as yours...
and las, how did you install the catch can?


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (thygreyt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thygreyt* »_i love the way the engine bay looks. 
for show purposes, they car looks OK, but i think you should put the hood back on..!
and yeah, whats up with those numbers? they look AWFULLY low for a jetta such as yours...
and las, how did you install the catch can?

The hood is back on. We think it draws much more attention to the bay with the hood off and at shows, that's the name of the game. It takes about 5 minutes to take off and put back on. 
not sure about the tq numbers. i imagine some of it is because of the heavy wheels, but obviously that's not all of it. also, the motor mounts are having a hard time, so that probably doesn't help. clearly it's not the mods since the wtq was low stock. i'm not that worried about it, as the torque feels great while driving. 
not sure what you mean about the catch can. if you have a valve cover, it's really easy to install.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (motocaddy)*

ive _heard_ that if you run to many exhaust mods, there isnt enough backflow and the trq is loss.


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_ive _heard_ that if you run to many exhaust mods, there isnt enough backflow and the trq is loss.









sure does look like it. Test pipe and cat back and my tq numbers are in my sig. Full exhaust, and OP has less tq...


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_ive _heard_ that if you run to many exhaust mods, there isnt enough backflow and the trq is loss.










_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_
sure does look like it. Test pipe and cat back and my tq numbers are in my sig. Full exhaust, and OP has less tq... 

i think we can rule out the exhaust, as the tq was down the first time. also, we have plenty of backpressure. the hp is right where it should be, so part of me just wants to try it on another dyno. the other part doesn't really care about the numbers.


----------



## Rabbitoid (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't mean to alarm you, but your hood is missing.
Also are those AMG wheels?


_Modified by Rabbitoid at 12:02 AM 4-29-2010_


----------



## yohimbe (Jun 13, 2005)

*Re: (Rabbitoid)*

I think you haven´t the tourqe because of the short runner intake. maybe in higher revs. this intake will do a increase but in low and mid you lost t. for sure.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (motocaddy)*

It's not a fuel cut. I know what the issue is. Working on a fix.
Gonna be a few months.
Andre


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (Rabbitoid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbitoid* »_I don't mean to alarm you, but your hood is missing.
Also are those AMG wheels?


I wish I had a brain too.


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yohimbe* »_I think you haven´t the tourqe because of the short runner intake. maybe in higher revs. this intake will do a increase but in low and mid you lost t. for sure.

It's clearly not the mods. The question is why this car had low torque to begin with. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_It's not a fuel cut. I know what the issue is. Working on a fix.
Gonna be a few months.
Andre









nice! care to give me an idea of what you're working on? PM maybe.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

The engine bay looks great, and it is very clean. Those AN fittings on that breather hose are not assembled correctly however.


----------



## sleeper247 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Engine bay looks great, but for all that money invested the numbers are really bad. Should of just turbocharged it.


----------



## jettalakeville (Feb 12, 2010)

*Re: (sleeper247)*

What rims are these? are they benz rims?? Sweet ride btw


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

There is definitely something wrong with that Dyno...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (motocaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *motocaddy* »_
nice! care to give me an idea of what you're working on? PM maybe. 

I will soon. Want to make sure it works 100% first.

Did you see my friends mk2 making 400+ hp at that dyno day?


----------



## FL_Jetta08 (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Very nice.... have you thought about replacing the radiator cover? I think that would add to the overall look. Either the carbon fiber one or a custom painted/crome.


----------



## whitepepper (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_
Did you see my friends mk2 making 400+ hp at that dyno day?

jason's mk2 was sick... 429/411


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: (sleeper247)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sleeper247* »_Engine bay looks great, but for all that money invested the numbers are really bad. Should of just turbocharged it. 

$5,000 for chipped 2.0T numbers...no thanks. we got an excellent deal on everything and we're happy with the result. we've also got TONS more plans for this bay...stay tuned.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: (motocaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *motocaddy* »_
$5,000 for chipped 2.0T numbers...no thanks.

my C2 stg2 turbo is on par with a TSI w/APR stg2+ w/APR full size inter cooler,w/ 3"cat less ex,intake,mounts,etc. the money spent on the TSI for the upgrades is substantial also. The money spent on the n/a stuff you already have was half of the turbo kit in itself.I don't have dynos of either. But we have run them on the proverbial "closed course" together and there is little to no difference in the power or drive ability from 0 to 140+. there are some differences in power bands, but over all, they are virtually identical. I would not hesitate to recommend either one to a prospective buyer...










_Modified by darkk at 9:22 AM 5-4-2010_


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

Did you have ANY exhaust mods at the time of your first dyno? Because if you did then that is why you have those numbers. Looking at those graphs and that list of mods I'm not surprised by any loss in torque. That intake manifold and that exhaust are going to be detrimental to your torque figures, though they may help top end power a bit.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

Looks great with some stout numbers for what you've got. You forgot your hood, though.


----------



## DRGraphix (Jun 7, 2008)

Man, the hood jokes just don't stop! Any original material out here?? 

This is great! I know everyone is into more power, but I think that this is a better solution for a 2.5. It was never meant to breathe fire! Many of us would have bought a GTI, STI, Evo, etc if numbers were the main goal. The 2.5 is about being truly unique in a world drowning with overworked 4-bangers. 

Good work guys, represent the 2.5! Beautiful!


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

i think you should get the BSH motor mounts and a single mass flywheel and do the dyno again on the same dyno.... i'm curious... i feel like there is so much lost power from the motor twisting around so much and the dumb clutch setup. 

when my car gets to temperature it feels like the motor is spinning under the hood in first gear. but feels like it has a ton of torque after a cold start.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey man... the EuroJet catch can..... is it specific to the 2.5L or was it modified to fit from a 2.0 ???


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

contact EUROJET. 
http://www.eurojetracing.com 

i just purchased mine. 

but i still dont see it listed.


----------



## 08jackrabbit (Oct 5, 2007)

How much was it if you dont mind me askin ?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i dont mind you asking...

but i cant say.. all i can say is contact em, and TALK to them. they are thinking on making a bundle. but time has been out of their hands.


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

Looks good.


----------



## motocaddy (Jul 12, 2007)

darkk said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *motocaddy* »_
> $5,000 for chipped 2.0T numbers...no thanks.
> 
> my C2 stg2 turbo is on par with a TSI w/APR stg2+ w/APR full size inter cooler,w/ 3"cat less ex,intake,mounts,etc. the money spent on the TSI for the upgrades is substantial also. The money spent on the n/a stuff you already have was half of the turbo kit in itself.I don't have dynos of either. But we have run them on the proverbial "closed course" together and there is little to no difference in the power or drive ability from 0 to 140+. there are some differences in power bands, but over all, they are virtually identical. I would not hesitate to recommend either one to a prospective buyer...
> ...


 i would want to absolutely destroy a K03 car for what you paid. i met [email protected] at SoWo and he made a strong argument for 2.5T, but I'm not convinced of the cost/benefit yet. 



david8814 said:


> Did you have ANY exhaust mods at the time of your first dyno? Because if you did then that is why you have those numbers. Looking at those graphs and that list of mods I'm not surprised by any loss in torque. That intake manifold and that exhaust are going to be detrimental to your torque figures, though they may help top end power a bit.


 no. it was completely stock. the wheels are pretty heavy and the motor mounts are pretty beat. crank numbers are probably a bit better. 



DRGraphix said:


> Man, the hood jokes just don't stop! Any original material out here??
> 
> This is great! I know everyone is into more power, but I think that this is a better solution for a 2.5. It was never meant to breathe fire! Many of us would have bought a GTI, STI, Evo, etc if numbers were the main goal. The 2.5 is about being truly unique in a world drowning with overworked 4-bangers.
> 
> Good work guys, represent the 2.5! Beautiful!


 thanks. we have a vision for the car and are having fun with it. we do it for us, but it's always nice to hear that others like it too! 



BluMagic said:


> i think you should get the BSH motor mounts and a single mass flywheel and do the dyno again on the same dyno.... i'm curious... i feel like there is so much lost power from the motor twisting around so much and the dumb clutch setup.
> 
> when my car gets to temperature it feels like the motor is spinning under the hood in first gear. but feels like it has a ton of torque after a cold start.


 BSH motor mounts are a definite. the movement is bad, but we also want them for looks. we saw a few shaved 24vs at SoWo and were totally inspired. we just did a clutch and did OEM for the driveability. numbers aren't that important to us.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

motocaddy.. you have BY FAR the coolest wife.


----------



## GrkPranksta69 (Jan 11, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> motocaddy.. you have BY FAR the coolest wife.


 This


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

not really sure what merits riding hoodless...the bay is still all sorts of cluttered with bull****


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

*Intake Manifold*

Looks fantastic! nice job. 
is the intake mani available from Eurojet? I don't see it listed on their website. and where did the valve cover come from? thanks....


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

the intake mani and the valve cover are both from eurojet. 

the manis however, were a one time deal. 
they only made 8, and they were only sold to those with the money in hand at the moment, and to the ones with manual cars. they had some trouble with the throttle body for the automatics. 

with that said, joel said that he would make more in the future, and summer looks like it'll be it. he will re design the manis to improve flow, and to acomodate for the automatic. 

also, C2 will be comming out woth their manis soon, so is eurojet, and so is 42 something.... lol. 

the valve cover isnt in mass production yet... but you can contact eurojet about it for more info. 
i know i got mine a couple weeks ago. my headers i have em for about a year. i ran em for about 6 months, and soon i'll put em back on. 

thats my set up.


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> thats my set up.


 ... and I'm sticking to it. :laugh:


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

*mani and valve cover*

Thanks for the response. I am going turbo on july 5th. local tuner is fixing me up. wanted the intake mani for the next step.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

darkk said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *motocaddy* »_
> $5,000 for chipped 2.0T numbers...no thanks.
> 
> my C2 stg2 turbo is on par with a TSI w/APR stg2+ w/APR full size inter cooler,w/ 3"cat less ex,intake,mounts,etc. the money spent on the TSI for the upgrades is substantial also. The money spent on the n/a stuff you already have was half of the turbo kit in itself.I don't have dynos of either. But we have run them on the proverbial "closed course" together and there is little to no difference in the power or drive ability from 0 to 140+. there are some differences in power bands, but over all, they are virtually identical. I would not hesitate to recommend either one to a prospective buyer...
> ...





motocaddy said:


> i would want to absolutely destroy a K03 car for what you paid. i met [email protected] at SoWo and he made a strong argument for 2.5T, but I'm not convinced of the cost/benefit yet.


my C2 stg2 Jetta will totally destroy a stock 2.0T The GTI I'm comparing my C2 kit against is a highly modified GTI and the upgrades to it were at considerable cost...


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

darkk said:


> my C2 stg2 Jetta will totally destroy a stock 2.0T The GTI I'm comparing my C2 kit against is a highly modified GTI and the upgrades to it were at considerable cost...



Dark you should put some vids on YouTube for us interested in the c2 kit. There are none besides audi4u custom job so it' hard for me to see what the c2 is like. If you could that would b awesome


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

pennsydubbin said:


> Dark you should put some vids on YouTube for us interested in the c2 kit. There are none besides audi4u custom job so it' hard for me to see what the c2 is like. If you could that would b awesome


Im not much for vids or YouTube for that matter.... All I can do is answer as honestly as I can from my own experience. My car does run very well... I don't abuse it, but I do drive it.


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

pennsydubbin said:


> Dark you should put some vids on YouTube for us interested in the c2 kit. There are none besides audi4u custom job so it' hard for me to see what the c2 is like. If you could that would b awesome


there are others, search for the ones by 1552


----------

